
Biggest Phishing in History - marcosnils
http://elonmuskbtc.com/
======
marcosnils
Is this the biggest phishing attempt ever made? Today I saw a lot of social
movement around the Elon Musk BTC scam and even scammers seem to be "live
streaming" in multiple youtube channels that look like official nasa / spacex
media.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iozu7JTN84](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iozu7JTN84)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6yPOOUDpvc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6yPOOUDpvc)

